# Who's sittin this mornin? 1-28



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Wirelessly posted

Sure is looking like the start of a gorgeous sunrise here in Holt. About 40 degrees and light NNW winds...


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Iz bez in a tree. 36', no wind, killing weather.


----------



## Gnwdad (Oct 14, 2007)

Wirelessly posted

I'm in Cantonment, no wind.


----------



## Bone Yard (Feb 2, 2009)

In McDavid listening to a few gobblers hammering down


----------



## Bone Yard (Feb 2, 2009)

Was not expecting SE winds. Got to change stands. Yep just got blown OMG there's a rack buck


----------



## orrmi (Jan 8, 2010)

Perfectly still in Eglin. Had two run passed me while i was attaching my climber. No obvious horns but could not say for certain. Absoutely perfect. Good luck all!


----------



## Gnwdad (Oct 14, 2007)

I have 3 does feeding 











Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Forum Runner


----------



## seanclearly (Sep 28, 2007)

Very light wind in Chumuckla. Nothing so far but it sure feels perfect. Maybe today will be the day.


----------



## Bone Yard (Feb 2, 2009)

Deer left, was going to get down and move to another stand a couple of hundred yards away, when 3 long beards & 3 jakes came walking throug. I was trying to video them when I caught movement 50 yards away. It was a buck. Wasn't A monster, but I did lower the boom. I'll send pics shotly


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Wirelessly posted

I believe it's safe to say I underestimated how cold it was gonna be.


----------



## Gnwdad (Oct 14, 2007)

Wirelessly posted



John B. said:


> Wirelessly posted
> 
> I believe it's safe to say I underestimated how cold it was gonna be.


Done that a time or two this year myself, makes for a long one.


----------



## cbarnes91 (Sep 7, 2010)

In yellow river. Got a late start. 39 degrees and zero wind


----------



## tyler0421 (Jan 10, 2008)

Sitting in Holmes county. Have 4 wood ducks sitting in front of me. That's it so far.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Birthday Buck just hit the ground.


----------



## skullworks (Oct 2, 2007)

Splittine said:


> Birthday Buck just hit the ground.


:thumbup:


----------



## cbarnes91 (Sep 7, 2010)

Congrats


----------



## orrmi (Jan 8, 2010)

Happy Buckday! How many points r u?


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Wirelessly posted

Nice Chase!


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Deer are moving just had 4 more come out. Buck is 9 plus a kicker I'm 27.


----------



## tyler0421 (Jan 10, 2008)

Congrats! I ain't seen sheet!


----------



## orrmi (Jan 8, 2010)

Three does just ran by. Not sure why they were running. Tails down. Watching their backtrack. Just maybe...


----------



## seanclearly (Sep 28, 2007)

Just had a doe and a yearling come by


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Wirelessly posted

Here I am, reading the forum and I hear a twig snap.... I've got 4 nannies practically sitting in my lap.


----------



## pirate (Oct 1, 2007)

In blackwater see 8 so far


----------



## orrmi (Jan 8, 2010)

Just had a doe meander by. Bang. Someone shot within 1/2 mile. Pretty active morning.


----------



## countryjwh (Nov 20, 2007)

Splittine said:


> Birthday Buck just hit the ground.


You get it on video?


----------



## Boo Boo (Jan 3, 2010)

Wish I was but its my daughters birthday today. Can't miss that. But next season she will be out there with me. Good luck to everyone!:thumbsup:


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

Congrats on the 9 with kicker, and Happy B-Day.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Wirelessly posted

It's milker pandemonium! Seen 9 in the last 30 minutes.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

countryjwh said:


> You get it on video?


Hell no. Left my camera in the truck. Wouldn't be able to get it on camera anyways he come in behind me.


----------



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

Mine came from behind me too. I saw a doe trotting across the clearcut in front of me at 150ish. I grabbed my gun and shooting stick and got ready for the buck that I just knew was behind her. Waiting waiting waiting... Hear something behind me and he was making his way across the clear cut and I mean quick. I spun around and rested my rifle on one of the tree branches. The sun was in my face and my scope fogged up. I wiped my scope and put my hand over the end for shade, found him again, stopped him and Boom!


----------



## Doomsday (Jun 30, 2010)

Congrats to those with deer down this morning. Sounds like a great morning with plenty of movement. Will give it a shot with evening sit.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Wirelessly posted

Seen 13 nannos and just smoked a big Buck!


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

You missed, John. You know you did.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Wirelessly posted

Got blood!


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

At 4:15 i punched snooze. CRAP. I wish i could think more clearly when i was asleep.


----------



## Doomsday (Jun 30, 2010)

Lots of deer down...where are the dang pictures? Did not happen if no photo evidence!


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

...


----------



## skullworks (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice one!!!!!


----------



## RORO (Oct 25, 2007)

Great Job Man!!!


----------



## ABailey (May 25, 2010)

Figures they would move this morning, at my boys pinewood Derby , going to try to make it for an evening sit, Congrats guys


----------



## Bone Yard (Feb 2, 2009)

Haven't hunted Florida in six years. Here's my fisrt Florida buck in six years. I couldn't get forum runner to work so I had to wait till i got home


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

well, finally in a tree and it is beautiful. Gonna sit till dark hoping for big boy, or legal boy. Whichever comes first. I hope the action from this morning continues.


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

went and got some tinks last night. Never worked for me before, but i figure it wouldn't hurt to try again.


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

John lets see that monster


----------



## Flatspro (Oct 3, 2007)

Wirelessly posted

He can post a drop of blood! He needs a dog to put on track and I am stuck at work. I told him that I will look in the morning I am pretty sure I know where deer went.


----------



## saltgrass (Sep 1, 2008)

Just three does this morn. Was going to feed and a nice 6 or 7 ran across the rd. Congrats Ron and everyone else on the deer shot...


----------



## Doomsday (Jun 30, 2010)

Just got in the shooting house...about 90 degrees in here. I hope it cools down quick!

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Wirelessly posted

I found a bit of blood at POI. No deer. 

Looks like I'm on buzzard patrol this week. Ughhhh


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Wirelessly posted

On another note, I saw 15 deer this morning. The most I've seen in one sit all year.


----------



## eodusmc (Jul 29, 2009)

Good luck to all you guys sitting in a tree this afternoon. Kill one for me, I'm in Okinawa and can't get one this year.


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Intercepted a six on the road after helping John look for his. 

Should be a good afternoon if they're up and moving at 3 pm.


----------



## saltgrass (Sep 1, 2008)

Headed to Oak hill in the morning. Three buddies all killed 8pt today 2 this morn. and 1 at 2:30


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

They are either too tired from all the running this morning or they are all dead. All is quiet as a mouse in my tree in BW.


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

These two does must be new to the area because that feeder just scared the hell out of them when it went off.


----------



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

No monster but horns on the ground on my new lease!


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

That'll work.


----------



## Doomsday (Jun 30, 2010)

Finally had a doe and fawn hang out for a few minutes...

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## K-Bill (May 14, 2009)

Man big congrats to you guys knockin 'em down today. I had high hopes myself. Perfect morning. Saw 2 does and a spike. Gonna try another spot tmrw afternoon.


----------



## eddiem84 (Nov 3, 2010)

Saw 2-3 does and a pretty nice buck right at dark. Couldn't quite see what he was, so he'll live, for now...


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

If those two does would've kept going north - all 30 feet to the treelike - as opposed to running 150 feet south when the feeder went off I think that six on the road would've died.


----------



## Gnwdad (Oct 14, 2007)

Wirelessly posted

I sat till noon today, it was the most interesting hunt this year. Just before 7:00 I had 3 does on the plot, at 7:15 a forth. At 7:30 I had a one sided spike 15 yards to my right, we played the stairing game for a couple minutes before he ran off. 45 seconds later he is chasing 2 white dogs, I couldn't believe what I was seeing. As I get my phone out to video the chase my wife sends a text " got a six point, can I shoot?" as I'm texting her back I lose sight of the spike and the dogs. About 50-60 yards east of the spot that I lost sight of the dogs, here comes two does be harassed by a mature buck. The does are blowing and he is grunting, they are headed straight at me less than 100 yards. They pass by the base of my tree I hit my grunt, they never slowed down. My property is mostly 6 foot tall sage like cover, they continue running all different directions throughout the sage. I could only see them as they jumped while running, he grunted too many times to count. This went on for 15 minutes or so, they would be as close as 25 yards and as far as 300 yards. It sounded like Bigfoot running out there, I grunted and used my estrus bleed several times trying to get him to stop. They were moving so fast and continued to change directions, I was unable to get a shot. Not sure what finally happened but I didn't see them again. In the meantime my wife is blowing my phone up, she's wanting to know what all the noise is and why I hadn't replied to all her text messages. She had missed the chance to kill her first buck because she had text me and tried to take a picture of him before shooting him. She was still super excited, she has hunted 8-10 times this year and had not seen the first deer. I'm assuming that her buck ran off when he heard all hell breaking loose. Later I learned that she had put her rifle behind her so our daughter could lay down on the floor of the shooting house. This was the wifes first year hunting and not seeing a deer all year she didn't think she would today either. 

This was by far one of the most exciting hunts for the 3 of us! However it was somewhat ruined by the jackass that destroyed our feeder and stole our trail camera!


----------

